# Where can I find a long shallow tank (U.K.)?



## Furgan (25 Oct 2020)

I am looking for a long shallow tank, any idea if there are any in the U.K., or do I need to go down the route of getting one made or making it myself?
Possibly a 5x1x1 foot tank


----------



## castle (25 Oct 2020)

You'll need to get that made I think, clrearseal had a similar 3*1*1 unsure if that exists now. 

Ada dropped their larger shallows. 

Aquariums 4 life have done good work for me in the past. Rimless, I think you can get away with 8mm.


----------



## Radiant (25 Oct 2020)

I can recommend Premier Aquatics for custom builds. I have one of their optiwhite nanos and the silicone work is excellent.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Oct 2020)

Hi all, 


castle said:


> Rimless, I think you can get away with 8mm.


Should be plenty thick, even with the 5' length of glass you have very little water depth, so little internal pressure on the glass.

cheers Darrel


----------



## castle (26 Oct 2020)

@dw1305 Yep, thickness of 8mm is for my preferred safety rating and as little deformation over length as possible. You could have 6mm for sure, but I think you'd have a noticable bow at that point.

I have this pressure chart in google drive, haven't used it in a while but I think it's correct (taken from a source online, to be used by me again and again).


----------



## dw1305 (26 Oct 2020)

Hi all,


castle said:


> Yep, thickness of 8mm is for my preferred safety rating and as little deformation over length as possible.


I think 8 mm glass is a good idea, and even then I would have a central brace on a really long tank.

cheers Darrel


----------



## castle (26 Oct 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I think 8 mm glass is a good idea, and even then I would have a central brace on a really long tank.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Aesthetics fail here for me, I'd sooner have a metal frame than a central brace.

I'm planning to knock through into a garage for a "viewing room/library" for a 2.8x0.6x0.4m sized tank. Even at such a low depth, I'd need 20mm glass for approx 0.02mm deformation. 20mm does give quite a large surface area for silicone, however calculating the actual force scares me, and I'm thinking of going to about 50cm, and having a custom stainless steel cage made. A journal for this, one day.


----------



## not called Bob (9 Nov 2020)

what about euro bracing, so no light shadow from a central brace?


----------

